# Cat climbs through first floor window



## Jamesindy (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

My cat keeps climbing in through my upstairs bedroom window, not really sure how she is getting there, is it normal for cats to do this? worried she may fall


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

it might be undesirable but its perfectly normal loool ground or first floors is what most cats can handle even tho to us we think they may fall and break there neck... i would discourage it all the same eg closing your window or getting a window guard! cats actually do better if they fall from high rather than low. it gives them a chance to correct themselves and land safely


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

To us this may seem high but a cat it is perfectly normal. They jump down from that height quite easily, and even if the fall they almost always land on their feet. They does this by twisting the front half of theitr body to th normal way up. The back automaticlly follows. They also spin their tail acts as a sort of stabliser.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I would definitely put a screen up as my last little boy escaped and fell from from my first floor window, he landed badly and broke his spine and I had to have him pts, it broke my heart and I still blame myself for being so careless even tho the vet said that 9 out of 10 times he would have landed fine and the higher they fall from gives them time to get in the landing position. I am now so paranoid about my current cat and have had all windows screened so there is no way it happens again, but believe me when I say you don't want to risk it...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your cat is coming *in* via the upstairs window, not going out? I assume she can reach the window sill by stages, jumping perhaps from a fence or garage roof, though I have seen pictures of cats scaling walls by clinging on with their claws 
She obviously finds this a convenient way to get into the house and I would try to discourage it by keeping the window shut. If she did fall she is most likely to land safely but there is no guarantee of that and if the ground below is hard she could do some serious damage.


----------



## Clare :) (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow are you sure your cat isn't wearing pants on the outside of her trousers and got a little S on her tummy somewhere?!! She sounds like some sort of superhero!!

I'm sure she will be fine. I believe cats are a lot smarter than we give them credit for and don't generally put themselves into danger with heights.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

If they're climbing out I'd be a little worried but if they're coming in though the window I wouldn't be as worried. I used to have a cat years ago that used to lay over the ridge tiles on top of the roof. He would jump onto the shed then up onto the roof and walk all the way up, it was a dormer bungalow style house. Used to get some comments and people knocking on the door to tell me I had a cat stuck on my roof. He used to come in through the bathroom window when he wanted to come in without getting onto the floor.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

in my old house my cat used to regularly climb up to the window on the landing and sit on the ledge until one of us got out of bed and let her in through the window  she didn't seem to understand that if she slept indoors she wouldn't 
need to do this but she always refused to come in at night! hahaha
she doesn't do it in this house though 

it must be hilarious to watch from the outside!!!


----------

